# JD 140 Fender Pan to Frame Mounting Question



## demiandvm (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello All:
I am new to the forum and wish to ask a question about using original rubber mounting grommets that have 3/8" studs on each end when mounting the fender pan to the frame of the 140 lawn tractor. I am finding that the hole in the frame is large enough to allow the rubber portion of the mounting bolt/grommet to slip right through it. Are two fender washers used on the bottom side of the frame to prevent this slip through or am I missing some part? Also, is it supposed to be so hard to access the bottom bolt to allow one to tighten it or is there a trick to this procedure?

Thanks for your insight.

Michael


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Michael,

If the rubber grommet goes thru the mounting hole, you are missing parts or have the wrong grommet. I would visit your local JD dealership to learn more about your situation.


----------

